# Tata Sky and LCD monitor



## akshar (Mar 10, 2008)

I plan to buy a LCD monitor with digital inputs. i wanted to know if I could directly connect my tata Sky output to the monitor. Is it possible please guide.


----------



## chicha (Mar 10, 2008)

LCD monitor or LCD TV, if its TV then you can. if not then your LCD should have the video and the audio jacks(the one you find on normal tv's the YELLOW,RED,WHITE) if these are there then you can connect it to tata sky.
as far as the quality is concerned the bigger the tv the lesser the quality.


----------



## akshar (Mar 11, 2008)

oh do know the exact technical name for the video and audio interface, i mean the red yellow and white jacks u mentioned ?


----------



## chicha (Mar 11, 2008)

i am not sure but i think you can call them "Video in" cable, and i think the white and the red ones are for audio.
go to any TV or cable guy he will tell you.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 12, 2008)

component video cable?


----------



## pagol123 (Apr 8, 2009)

the connective cord called as AV cod i,e Audio Video Cod


----------



## shaunak (Apr 8, 2009)

You will need these: 

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/90/RCA_Connector_(photo).jpg/180px-RCA_Connector_(photo).jpg

RCA connectors.

This is your *normal* A/V connection. Like how you connect your DVD player etc.


----------



## pagol123 (May 1, 2009)

is there any cord thant can directly connect to TATA Sky and Lcd Monitor 
as we all know tata sky has 2 video out
   1) RF
   2) Av

and monitor has vga cod 

i need a cod *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ee/VGA_plug.jpg/800px-VGA_plug.jpg
from 1 side for monitor and *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/90/RCA_Connector_(photo).jpg/180px-RCA_Connector_(photo).jpg for tata sky out


thanx in advance


----------

